# Want to add a SD CARD?



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

What type sd card should i buy for my Graman 73sv? Does it matter what class and size 
Thanks John im new at this sd card stuff lol


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Theres usually a general recommendation in the manual but most any should work. I'd go with 16-32gb card. Speed shouldn't matter much.

From their site: https://support.garmin.com/support/...caseId={9f30e610-e924-11de-d785-000000000000}


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Speed does not mean a whole lot with the SD cards in units but most have a size restriction. If you are looking for better maps for your garmin might want to check out SonarCharts for Garmin.


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

No i just want to save screen shots


----------

